# Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...



## Meerforellenfan (13. Oktober 2015)

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/Korvette-rettet-Angler-nach-27-Stunden,16.html


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Hui, Glück gehabt. #6

Wäre mir so ein Mist passiert, hätte ich denen wahrscheinlich vorgekrückt, dass ich Sozialpädagogik (oder sowas in der Art) studiere.


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Gottseidank nix passiert!!! Hätte auch anders ausgehen können....
Aber es dürfte ein ernstes Gespräch mit den Dozenten geben


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Nautikstudent... oder der Schuster selber hat die schlimmsten Schuhe.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

So ein Propeller fällt selten ohne Einwirkung ab... ggf meinte mal jmd den Sicherungsspiint gerade zu zimmern  


Wie dem auch sei... Ein Glück für den Geretteten....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Alleine unterwegs, Boot so kippstabil das man beim Putzlappen wedeln über Bord geht, Akku vom Handy leer, denke die Rettungsaktion sollte er nach seinem dann vielleicht mal geschafften Studium schön aus eigener Tasche zahlen, mehr Dummheit kann man kaum auf einer 3m Nussschale vereinen.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Mitterweile ist auch der Bericht bei der DGzRS online:
http://www.seenotretter.de/aktuelle...news/angler-nach-27-stunden-auf-see-gerettet/


----------



## Meerforellenfan (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Alleine unterwegs, Boot so kippstabil das man beim Putzlappen wedeln über Bord geht, Akku vom Handy leer, denke die Rettungsaktion sollte er nach seinem dann vielleicht mal geschafften Studium schön aus eigener Tasche zahlen, mehr Dummheit kann man kaum auf einer 3m Nussschale vereinen.



Nicht mal Pyrotechnik an Bord #q also ich würde schnell das Studienfach wechseln


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

In der OZ stand es auch, die Forelle taugte schon zu Ostzeiten wenig, sprang oft nicht an. Das Teil war sicher gut 30 Jahre alt, kein Wunder, daß sich da mal ein Propeller verabschiedet. Das hat nichts mit der Wartung von Boot oder Motor zu tun, eher mit der Achtung vor dem Meer. Ich frag mich was den Nautikstudenten so beigebracht wird, das war hier wohl die Praxis.


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Hast völlig recht Rosi, das Boot war was fürs Museum. Mit der alten Jolle und der Forelle als Antrieb auf die Ostsee zu fahren bei einer 4-5 hat nichts aber auch garnichts mit Unglück oder einem unvorhersehbarem Missgeschick zu tun. Von der fehlenden Sicherheitsausrüstung mal abgesehen. Der gute Mann will Kapitän werden? Vielleicht sollte er erstmal aufhören die Ostsee als Dorfteich anzusehen. Aber es ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren. Viele Menschen sind absolut belehrungsresistent. Zu mindest für den Besitzer des Bootes war es nicht die erste Rettungsaktion! Am 09.12.2012 bei ablandigem Wind und Schneetreiben wurde der Besitzer des jetzigen Bootes schon einmal nach einem technischen Defekt von der Ostsee gerettet. Damals bei -4 Grad aber noch mit einem Schlauchboot!!!  Tolle Typen die im übrigen auch gern mal ne braune Laich Forelle aus der Warnow ziehen und denken das wäre eine Heldentat auf die man Stolz sein kann und was mit können zu tun hat. Grüsse


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Hui, Glück gehabt. #6
> 
> Wäre mir so ein Mist passiert, hätte ich denen wahrscheinlich vorgekrückt, dass ich Sozialpädagogik (oder sowas in der Art) studiere.



Dein Kommentar bringt es ziemlich genau auf den Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Bericht von Kollegen selber, ich stells nur ein, kommentiers nicht:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...r-erzaehlt-Meine-dramatischen-Stunden-auf-See


----------



## VolkerH (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Oh, oh nur alles andere war schuld.#c
Der Artikel spricht Bände. 
Bei der Wahl des Studienfaches sag ich nur: Thema verfehlt!
Guter Tip an den Nautikstudenten: Fahre nicht nach Norwegen,da ist es zu gefährlich für dich.

Gruß von Volker


----------



## Keyless (1. November 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Habe mir gerade mal den Link von Thomas zu Gemüte geführt, nachdem gestern meine Mutter am Telefon meinte "das war ein Nautiker"; zuvor ging ich halt von dem typisch Unbedarftem  Urlauber aus.
 Der toppt echt ALLES!  
 Das ist kein Nautiker, und hier von Studium zu sprechen hat sich spätestens nach der Wende auch erledigt, die nehmen mittlerweile Jeden in Warnemünde(ist ne FH)-Geld muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
 Sich dann noch dummdreist interviven lassen setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf, mal abgesehen von Trollegrunds Information, dass dies (sich mal eben Retten lassen)  wohl Methode hat.
 Schön das er vertraute Gesichter sah, die hätten ihn im Falle ja auch schnell identifizieren können.
 Was nen Spacken.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## GeorgeB (1. November 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

Mal ne saublöde(?) Frage: Erkennen die solche Nussschalen auf dem Radar?


----------



## Dieter02 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Wartet Euer Boot gut sonst kann es so ausgehen...*

dafür gibts sogenannte Radarreflektoren


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spöket308 (2. November 2015)

@ Keyless, der Held war Fachschüler, keiner von der FH. Das ist aus meiner Sicht und Erfahrung, mit einigen Ausnahmen, ein merklicher Leistungsunterschied. 

Solche kleinen Nussschalen auf dem Radar zu entdecken hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. z.B. Wellenhöhe, Niederschlag, Radareinstellung (Filter, X oder S Band) bis hin zum Material des Bootes. Bei ruhiger See aber ohne Probleme zu erkennen. 
PS: Radarreflektoren waren bestimmt nicht vorhanden, wenn er nicht mal nen funktionierendes Handy, Motor oder sonstige Seenotausrüstung mit sich geführt hat. 

Hoffentlich bekommt der nie sein Patent.


----------

